# Projektarbeit: Interne Homepage



## dj nightfire (14. April 2005)

Guten Tag liebe Leute


*Situation:*

Wir sind eine Firma mit gut 30 Mitarbeitern. Wir stellen Industrietore und Kupplungen für Maschinen her. Ich bin in dieser Firma der EDV-Verantwortliche und habe mich nun entschlossen eine interne Homepage für die Firma zu erstellen.
Natürlich habe ich bereits ein kleines Brainstorming hinter mir,  wie dies am besten zu realisieren sein wird. Da ich aber auf diesem Bereich nicht besonders versiert bin, möchte ich gerne um euren Rat erbitten. Ich bin vertraut mit HTML, PHP, ein wenig Javascript und MySQL.


*Fragen an die Community:*

- Wie ist dieses Projekt am besten und kostengünstigsten zu realisieren? Also sprich benötigte Programme, Infrastruktur etc.

- Kennt ihr evtl. einige Lektüren über das Thema, mit denen ich mich befassen könnte?

- Ich hab schon eine Menge Ideen, was auf der Internen Seite alles integriert wird. z.B News, Termine, Urlaubsplaner. Hättet ihr noch andere Ideen? Was wäre sinnvoll, was nutzlos?


Ich danke euch im Vorraus für eure konstruktiven Antworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Nightfire


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. April 2005)

Die benoetigte Software bekommst Du umsonst.
Das waeren:
Apache 
PHP 
MySQL 

Alternativ kannst Du auch eines dieser fertigen Pakete nehmen, jedoch bin ich da nicht zwingend Freund von.
Bei entsprechender Kenntnis und vorhanden sein einer ueberfluessigen Rechners, kann ruhig auch was schwaecher auf der Brust sein, kannst Du Linux nehmen.
Bekommst Du auch umsonst: z.B. hier: Slackware 
Das heisst also, dass Du eigentlich *nix* zahlst, mal von Deiner Zeit abgesehen und meinetwegen noch was der alte Rechner damals gekostet hat. Jedoch ist das ja schon laengst bezahlt und faellt der Kasse nicht neu zur Last.


----------



## dj nightfire (14. April 2005)

danke reptiler für die schnelle Antwort!

Da ich nicht der Netzwerk-Spezialist bin, möchte ich noch eine Frage hinzufügen:

Ich habe vorhin mal zu Testzwecken ein Komplettprogramm installiert. Es heisst Xampp. Nach aussen funktioniert alles wunderbar, aber intern, kann kein anderer Computer auf die von mir erstellten index.html zugreifen.

Weisst du oder einer aus der Community an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. April 2005)

Hmm, gute Frage.
Vielleicht 'n DNS-Problem? Oder eine Einstellungssache im Apache?

Von XAMPP hab ich gehoert, ist ja im Grunde nix anderes als eine Kombination des von mir beschriebenen. 
Ich kompilier lieber selbst.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. April 2005)

Je nachdem, von wo die Mitarbeiter auf die Planungen zugreifen sollen, wäre es ggf. auch ratsam, günstig Webspace einzukaufen, so dass die News/Urlaubsplanungen und Grüße aus dem Warmen auch von überall abrufbar sind.
XAMPP ist sicherlich auch eine Lösung, jedoch würde ich davon im Businessumfeld ohne entsprechende Kenntnis einfach abraten (Zeit ist Geld) und stattdessen die Webspace-Dienstleistung und Beratung von einem externen Anbieter einkaufen, der sich darauf spezialisiert hat.

Wenn du magst und weiteres Interesse hast, kannst du mit ja eine PN / Email mit deinen Kontaktdaten schreiben.


----------

